# Wheeler Dealers Audi TT Mk1



## TT-Al (Mar 2, 2016)

Spotted this on YouTube last night. It's from a couple of years ago I think. They bought one that had no 1st or 2nd gear, but the fix was amazingly cheap in the end (excluding all the work involved!). Also covers clutch replacement, Dashpod repair, Haldex service, replacing window switches and headlamp replacement. An enjoyable watch & mildly informative.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Whilst the fix is cheap (assuming the rivet doesn't end up within the cogs!)
for most of us the costs are getting the gearbox out, and splitting it, which is not quite a 50p fix :-(


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Jez xbx said:


> Whilst the fix is cheap (assuming the rivet doesn't end up within the cogs!)
> for most of us the costs are getting the gearbox out, and splitting it, which is not quite a 50p fix :-(


Plus, even if you get the gearbox off yourself, it's not far off £50 for fluid once you refit it!


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

Would love to have his workshop at my disposal!

The joy a 2-post lift would give me! :lol:


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.

My car actually goes in to have a new clutch fitted later this week so it was interesting to see the process. It will be fantastic to have a working car again soon lol.

I could do with a new LCD display too. Currently missing some pixels intermittently.


----------



## alantt (May 3, 2014)

They always seem to very lucky with their cars, if it was me it would be major surgery and need new g/box, clutch etc and loads more, I never seem to have their luck :?


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

I think there are quite a few workshop consumables which don't always feature in the maths
Also, things like tyres, I'm pretty sure a few of them have had new ones fitted but not costed.

Also, just a rumour I heard, but allegedly many of the 'buyers' are friends and relatives of the crew?

I love the show though, always interested in the work they do (not so much the Mike sale at the end lol)
Out of curiosity, does anyone have the TT that was featured?
MOT checker shows no details :-(


----------



## alantt (May 3, 2014)

It's better than the American rubbish , and as long as you remember it's a TV show and not the real world, it's always worth watching.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

It's a rare mechanic that works free of charge!

Old Ed knows his stuff though.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I have checked MOT status etc of some of the cars featured on this programme & Car SOS & surprised to find they no longer have MOTs, etc, could be sorned of course.
Hoggy.


----------



## gd23 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I have checked MOT status etc of some of the cars featured on this programme & Car SOS & surprised to find they no longer have MOTs, etc, could be sorned of course.
> Hoggy.


Or private plates perhaps?


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

SC0TTRS said:


> Would love to have his workshop at my disposal!
> 
> The joy a 2-post lift would give me! :lol:


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

alantt said:


> They always seem to very lucky with their cars, if it was me it would be major surgery and need new g/box, clutch etc and loads more, I never seem to have their luck :?


It's called "TV researchers"! You don't think Mike does all his own legwork and gets that lucky every time do you?
Though I do wonder how many shows have been shelved when the car became uneconomical to fix...


----------



## alantt (May 3, 2014)

asahartz said:


> alantt said:
> 
> 
> > They always seem to very lucky with their cars, if it was me it would be major surgery and need new g/box, clutch etc and loads more, I never seem to have their luck :?
> ...


Who's to say the things that they say need replacing actually do, they have to vary he things that are wrong each week otherwise they would be changing brake pads and discs ever week, as I said it's TV programme, not the real world


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

Its all down to the labour rate, which hits us TT owners hard.

There is never a labour charge or workshop overhead put in for Ed's work so many of the restorations would be a no brainer taking this into account along with the purchase price of the base car and parts.

Great watching though, I have enjoyed it for a few years now.

If you have the kit and the knowhow, then it's a great program to pick up some advice on how to recondition a variety of collectable motors.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Does everyone know that if you watch any of the Discovery channels on Sky they are being withdrawn due to Sky not wanting to pay Discovery the going rate for their channels. So no more Wheeler Dealer programmes anymore on Sky. As of 1/2/17 they will be no longer available on the Sky platform. Rumour has it that Sky have paid over the odds for English Premiership football and have to recoup their costs somewhere. I am in the process of terminating my Sky subscription and changing to Bt


----------



## watersbluebird (Oct 26, 2015)

Great watch.


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

alantt said:


> They always seem to very lucky with their cars, if it was me it would be major surgery and need new g/box, clutch etc and loads more, I never seem to have their luck :?


Engine & Gearbox out and back in including new clutch and cam belt has just cost me £1000 and that didn't include a replacement engine AND gearbox, which was another £850!!
the joy of running a TT :lol: :lol:


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

black9146 said:


> Does everyone know that if you watch any of the Discovery channels on Sky they are being withdrawn due to Sky not wanting to pay Discovery the going rate for their channels. So no more Wheeler Dealer programmes anymore on Sky. As of 1/2/17 they will be no longer available on the Sky platform. Rumour has it that Sky have paid over the odds for English Premiership football and have to recoup their costs somewhere. I am in the process of terminating my Sky subscription and changing to Bt


I'll be leaving Sky too, just going to get a Kodi box and stream everything from the internet


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

black9146 said:


> Does everyone know that if you watch any of the Discovery channels on Sky they are being withdrawn due to Sky not wanting to pay Discovery the going rate for their channels. So no more Wheeler Dealer programmes anymore on Sky. As of 1/2/17 they will be no longer available on the Sky platform. Rumour has it that Sky have paid over the odds for English Premiership football and have to recoup their costs somewhere. I am in the process of terminating my Sky subscription and changing to Bt


I just noticed the warning tonight.
Was wondering what it was about.
Looks like sky going bye bye for me too!


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

You'd better be careful with that. All the big players - Sky/Bt etc are clamping down on these hacked boxes. Its perfectly legal to have a Kodi box but illegal to hack it and be able to receive encrypted programmes.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Jez xbx said:


> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> > Does everyone know that if you watch any of the Discovery channels on Sky they are being withdrawn due to Sky not wanting to pay Discovery the going rate for their channels. So no more Wheeler Dealer programmes anymore on Sky. As of 1/2/17 they will be no longer available on the Sky platform. Rumour has it that Sky have paid over the odds for English Premiership football and have to recoup their costs somewhere. I am in the process of terminating my Sky subscription and changing to Bt
> ...


Its been going on for a while now but general conclusion was that they would come to an amicable agreement and it would all be ok. Not so, both of them won't back down so it comes to a head on 1/2/17. It might not go ahead but all the experts say its too far down the line to stop it now. Not everyone wants to watch football.


----------



## alantt (May 3, 2014)

Not good, especially as I got a letter last week to say they want another £1.50 a month. I wouldn't have BT either.it may just be brinkmanship, like they did with motors TV.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Just get a NOW TV subscription it's like £5 a month for the entertainment package and you get most of the channels worth having on sky including sky1,sky Atlantic,fox,MTV and discovery,I watch mine via the app on my Apple TV,you can watch both live TV and catch-up.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

At the risking of straying further off topic ;-)
Thought I might give virgin a go, presumably they're still showing discovery stuff?


----------



## Garys-TT (Jan 8, 2017)

Reasty said:


> Just get a NOW TV subscription it's like £5 a month for the entertainment package and you get most of the channels worth having on sky including sky1,sky Atlantic,fox,MTV and discovery,I watch mine via the app on my Apple TV,you can watch both live TV and catch-up.


Its owned by BSkyB though and The Disco Channel and EuroSport etc will be pulled from that as well.


----------



## ExAudiSi (May 25, 2012)

Just my 2p, but I would avoid BT unless you like talking to customer services!
All I wanted to do was renew my contract and keep everything the same as the previous year apart from ditching the 1571 answering service. It has taken me 6 calls to customer services for them to get it right!

Going to switch to Virgin at the end of the year and see if they are any better. At least I'll be able to get fibre broadband as BT haven't been bothered to connect our village.


----------



## Antnkel (May 26, 2016)

black9146 said:


> You'd better be careful with that. All the big players - Sky/Bt etc are clamping down on these hacked boxes. Its perfectly legal to have a Kodi box but illegal to hack it and be able to receive encrypted programmes.


No such thing as a kodi box. Kodi is software which you can download onto all sorts of devices.


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

ExAudiSi said:


> Going to switch to Virgin at the end of the year and see if they are any better. At least I'll be able to get fibre broadband as BT haven't been bothered to connect our village.


I've been with Virgin since the Diamond Cable days and they've been excellent - good broadband speeds, outages are rare. However friends in London say it's not good there. I guess it depends where you live.


----------



## TT-Al (Mar 2, 2016)

There are repeats of Wheeler Dealers on Quest channel on Freeview.


----------



## Rich2508 (Aug 28, 2016)

Discovery and Sky fixed the dispute yesterday and a new contract signed! Good news I wouldn't have had anything to annoy my wife with as she hates Wheeler Dealers....


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

asahartz said:


> SC0TTRS said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to have his workshop at my disposal!
> ...


  

Would you like my address? :lol:


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

SC0TTRS said:


> asahartz said:
> 
> 
> > SC0TTRS said:
> ...


That baby is installed in my garage!


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

TT-Al said:


> There are repeats of Wheeler Dealers on Quest channel on Freeview.


Yep. I caught the one featuring the 2001 TT quattro 225 tonight on Quest.
Excellent episode, but I guess you all saw it a while back?
I am just watching all these old episodes of Wheeler Dealers for the first time.
That bloke Edd is an absolute genius (is there anything he cant fix?)

Fascinating to see the gearbox repair in particular.
And the surprising way the haldex oil was replaced!
For those who missed it, Brewer bought a 2001 TT for £1500, but it had 1st and 2nd gears "missing"..


----------

